# 5.0 Recommendations. Open Floor-plan. ~$2500 Budget.



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Hello. It's been over a decade since doing anything AV related, and it's about time I got back in the game. There seems to be more options available now than when I stopped paying attention to this vertical.

I've got an odd space and could definitely use some help narrowing down some speakers that might suit it. Here's two (poor) photo's of the space in question.









http://daphault.com/share/av_tv.jpg

For scale, that's a 55".









http://daphault.com/share/av_seating.jpg

I've got more than a few things working against me, including:

• The room is entirely open on one side.
• The seating area is, and has to remain, against the rear wall.
• The front speakers need to be virtually adjacent to the TV as not to block the walkway.
• The right front need to straddle T-molding and have adjustable feet for the elevation change from wood to tile.

I'd prefer front speakers that are not overly deep (~12" or less). I only have about 6.2" height clearance in the console for a center.  I'm not a critical listener, but like clean and non-harsh (ie overly bright) speakers. Will split it's time between movies and music, mostly electronica and mostly while doing tasks around the house (hmmm... house music .

I'm thinking no more than $2500 for the 5.0 speakers -- I'll be building a custom sub that is not including in that budget. In case it matters, to start with, I'll be pairing them with a Pioneer Elite VSX-52 or an Yamaha RX-A1010.

I'm probably not providing enough information, but I'd love to hear suggestions and thoughts. Thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

First, welcome to the Forum, DaPhault!


DaPhault said:


> • The room is entirely open on one side.
> • The seating area is, and has to remain, against the rear wall.
> • The front speakers need to be virtually adjacent to the TV as not to block the walkway.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but if those are rigid requirements, then a 5.1 system is not worth your time and trouble. You can’t get good imaging, such as when sounds pan across the front speakers, if they’re all in front of the television. That requires the left and right speakers being spread as far apart as you are sitting from the screen.

Also, there appears that placement of the right rear speaker is going to be a problem, due to the room being open on one side.

In order to enjoy a good surround sound experience, you’ll need re-arrange the room to accommodate a speaker arrangement similar to the picture below. If that’s not possible, then you’re better off with a simple soundbar under the television.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Hello, Wayne. Thanks for your time.

Not really bearing any bad news; mostly confirming what I already knew but hoped was no longer accurate with advances in DSP's. But physics is physics.

I can get the rears slightly behind the seating position. The ends of the couch fully recline and although the couch touches the wall, the listener isn't as close to the wall as a typical couch might position them.

Since I know the front sound field is going to be a big problem, I've been drawing up plans for a plinth design that would allow the front speakers to be temporary raised off their feet transferring their load onto small ball transfers so they can be pushed to better positions when needed. But since they'll probably be under 50 pounds, picking them up would probably be the more reasonable, albeit less fun, solution.

Was considering the MA Silver RX series, KEF Q series, and possible the Aperion Verus series.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Those are definitely not some easy guidelines. I would go with the KEF's out of the ones bieng considered.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

